# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Pamje te Orikut nga Google-Earth.

## PRI-LTN

Duke pare mbi zonen e Orikumit me google-earth, vura re dy vija paralele me gjatesi rreth 30 metra, te cilat perseriteshin dhe 2 here te tjera ne largesi te barabarte nga njera tjetra 1.2 kilometra, kishin te njejtin drejtim dhe ndodheshin ne vije te drejte me njera-tjetren si ne skicen e meposhtme te vizatuar nga une. Rreth ketyre vijave paralele dalloheshin qarte rrenoja te shumta te cilat mua me duken antike. 
Nqs ketu ne forum ka ndonje arkeolog ose te apasionuar pas arkeologjise i lutm te japi mendimin e tij rreth ketyre vijave, pasi mua nuk me duket koincidence qe kane te njejten gjatesi, drejtim dhe largesi nga jera-tjetra.

----------


## PRI-LTN

do postoj dhe fotot nga Google-Earth sapo ti ridimensionoj sepse jane me te medha se c'lejohet ne forum

----------


## PRI-LTN

ne kete foto duket pozicioni i vijave ne lidhje me Gjirin e Vlores dhe Orikumin

----------


## PRI-LTN

ketu duket se si ato shtrihen ne vije te drejte dhe te baraz larguara nga njera tjetra

----------


## PRI-LTN

Ne qender te kesaj fotoje ndodhen vijat per te cilat po flas, keto jane ato qe ndodhen ne skajin verior te segmentit ne foton siper. Duken qarte dhe rrenojat e nje ndertese.

----------


## PRI-LTN

ketu duken vijat ne mes te segmentit

----------


## PRI-LTN

ketu ne qender jane vijat e skajit jugor dhe prane tyre rrenojat e nje godine

----------


## ArberXYZ

Mos eshte ndonje vend arkeologjik se mesa di une, ne Orikum ka te tille, se ka qene eshte qender e lashte.

----------


## PRI-LTN

Vend arkeologjik eshte, Oriku eshte nje nga qytetet me te lashta ne rajon dhe per fat te mire apo te keq, shume pak i eksploruar, po mua me ben kurioz ato vijat qe kam paraqitur me lart dhe desha te dij mendimin e ndonjerit qe merr vesh nga keto pune.
Ishalla s'jane bunkere te xhaxhit se lash nam.

----------


## elen

*MUa me duken si gjelpera me koke me te cilat matin largesite.....*

----------


## Kreksi

PRI-LTN? 

Mbreme kam fluturuar mbi Orikun, por ne 3D !
Ajo fotografija e apre, vlla i dashtun, nuk eshte sgjë, sepse ndahet mali prej fushave deh si e  shef edhe vete nuk ka atje larte asgjë...
Ndersa ketu poshte ka shume themele, une i gjeta 6 vija te drejta, lindje perendim, kurse nje ishte jug- veri  dhe nje forme katrore, ndoshta themelet e nje  ndertes...
Par provoje me ane te reliefit e jo vetem ajrore periper se ka shume dallime...
besoje se arkeologet tane jane te njoftuar per keto vija(themele qe shifen edhe nga  fotografija ajrore...

----------


## PRI-LTN

> *MUa me duken si gjelpera me koke me te cilat matin largesite.....*


Shpresoj te jete thjeshte nje batute.
Nqs jo, atehere, ato gjilpera me koke jane dhe i kam vendosur per te treguar se ku ndodhen vijat qe duken ne tre fotografite e fundit, pasi nga aq lart nuk duken.

----------


## PRI-LTN

> PRI-LTN? 
> 
> Mbreme kam fluturuar mbi Orikun, por ne 3D !
> Ajo fotografija e apre, vlla i dashtun, nuk eshte sgjë, sepse ndahet mali prej fushave deh si e  shef edhe vete nuk ka atje larte asgjë...
> Ndersa ketu poshte ka shume themele, une i gjeta 6 vija te drejta, lindje perendim, kurse nje ishte jug- veri  dhe nje forme katrore, ndoshta themelet e nje  ndertes...
> Par provoje me ane te reliefit e jo vetem ajrore periper se ka shume dallime...
> besoje se arkeologet tane jane te njoftuar per keto vija(themele qe shifen edhe nga  fotografija ajrore...


Kreksi, edhe une ne 3D kam fluturuar dhe i kam pare ne shume kendveshtrime te ndryshme "vizat".

2 fotografite e para jane vetem per te krijuar idene se ku ndodhen dhe se si jane te vendosura ne lidhje me njera-tjetren ato vijat qe kam paraqitur ne 3 fotografite e fundit (nuk duket gje tek 2 te parat).

Me dhjetra themele pashe edhe une me nje sy te pa stervitur, nje "usta" mund te shikoje shume me shume.
Mua ma terhoqen vemendjen vijat qe kam paraqitur une, per shkak te karakteristikave te njejta qe kane me njera-tjetren.

----------


## Kreksi

Fotografin nuk ia arrijta ta vendosi ketu, nuk e di perse !

Ama shifet qarte se eshte nje zone arkeologjike. me sa pashe aty tek tri vijat(themelet L- P  vrejta se aty duhet te kete pasur nje pus ku kan nxjerrur ujin e pijes.
http://imageshack.us/slideshow/index...tion=transload

----------


## PRI-LTN

Nje shok me tha se ato qe ne na duken si rrenoja antike, mund te jene edhe stane.

----------


## Labeati

Duket ma shum si fush bejzbolli.

Sport shum i perhapur ne Orikum  :pa dhembe:

----------


## PRI-LTN

Epo Orikumi ka qene i binjakezuar qe heret me Michiganin

----------


## Kreksi

se besoje kete..

http://img69.imageshack.us/my.php?im...lage1416uf.jpg

----------


## PRI-LTN

kreksi e pashe dfhe une kete dhe e kam postuar tek "atlantis ne shqiperi" hidhi nje sy

----------


## PRI-LTN

ku e ke marre ate foto?

----------

